# Bei Seitenwechsel bestimmtes File nicht neu laden?



## rundes kipfal (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Folgendes Problem, ich habe eine Seite mit einem Flashmenu erstellt.

 Ich möchte weder Frames verwenden, noch möchte ich dass sich die Flashdatei bei jedem Seitenwechsel neu lädt, ist das irgendwie möglich?

 Tut mir leid wenn das eigentlich mit JavaScript oder CSS zu lösen ist, aber in jedes der 3 Foren einen Thread zu stellen wäre glaube ich noch weniger zielführend.


 zum veranschaunlichen:
http://web45.login-4.hoststar.at/portfolio/index.html

Läuft derzeit leider nur unter Firefox einwandfrei, arbeite sie gerade auf IE um.


----------



## Maik (12. Dezember 2005)

Entweder lädst du die Seiten in ein iframe -Element (= eingebetteter Frame), oder du arbeitest mit PHP.


----------



## rundes kipfal (12. Dezember 2005)

Das mit den iframes habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, doch dann habe ich doch wieder die üblichen Probleme wie mit Frames auch (schlechte Verlinkbarkeit, Probleme mit Suchmaschinen usw...) oder?

PHP plane ich sowieso für die Zukunft, nur muss hier das Flashdokument doch auch wieder neu geladen werde, oder irre mich da?


----------



## Maik (13. Dezember 2005)

Wenn die Seiten mittels PHP in das Dokument geladen werden, dann wird die Flashdatei nicht neu geladen. 

Ein Beispiel findet sich in den PHP-Tutorials >>>  Navigation über die URL "index.php?section=index".


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. Dezember 2005)

> Wenn die Seiten mittels PHP in das Dokument geladen werden, dann wird die Flashdatei nicht neu geladen.


Wie, bitte, kommst Du darauf? Ohne Reload ist sowieso nix mit PHP (es sei denn, Du stellst Anfragen über AJAX etc, aber das wird hier wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein).

Ob PHP oder nicht, Du kannst Deiner Flashnavigation in jeder Unterseite mit FlashVars (such mal danach im Flashforum) unterschiedliche Parameter mitgeben, wodurch Du verhindern kannst, dass z.B. ein Intro nach dem Reload immer wieder ausgeführt wird. So kannst Du z.B: auf der Seite "portfolio" in der Navigation den Button "portfolio" markiert anzeigen lassen.

Ein Reload der Navigation lässt sich aber ohne Frameset nicht umgehen.

Gruß
.


----------



## Maik (13. Dezember 2005)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie, bitte, kommst Du darauf? Ohne Reload ist sowieso nix mit PHP (es sei denn, Du stellst Anfragen über AJAX etc, aber das wird hier wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein).


Habe ich die Technik in dem verlinkten Beispiel falsch verstanden 

Sorry, wegen der Fehlinformation.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

naja, bei includes läuft (versimplifiziert) folgendes ab:
 Der Client schickt mit dem eine Anfrage an den Server, wobei Parameter über GET oder POST übergeben werden.


 PHP parst die aufgerufene Seite und baut das Dokument anhand der Informationen im Request (z.B. $_GET) zusammen


 Das Ergebnis wird als Dokument (hier: html) an den Client geschickt und vor Ort gerendert
Sprich: Die Seite wird neu geladen. Natürlich befindet sich z.B. die Flashnavigation schon im Cache und wird nicht unbedingt neu vom Server angefordert. Das Startverhalten eines Flashfilms kann wie gesagt mit FlashVars beeinflusst werden.

Gruß
.


----------



## Maik (13. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung


----------



## rundes kipfal (13. Dezember 2005)

Hehe, auch daran habe ich bereits gedacht 

Nur geht es mir in erster Linie darum, dass das Bild, welches man ja wechseln kann, gewechselt bleibt. (wenn man also in der homeseite auf da dritte Bild wechselt, soll es auch auf der linkseite angezeigt werden.)

Aber wenn man das neuladen nicht unterbinden kann, ist das wohl mit  HTML oder sonstigen Browserseitigen Dingen nicht zu lösen, tja, mal schauen ob man mir im Flashforum helfen kann. 

Aber aufjedenfall danke!


----------

